
Top Web Apps in Arizona - ctingom
http://www.brainfuel.tv/top-web-apps-in-arizona
======
jamesbritt
Hey, Chris, you left out this one: <http://web2.0validator.com/>

:)

This lots of cool, interesting stuff happening here in the Valley. (No, not
that one, the _other_ Valley. Valley 2.0. )

------
youngnh
I would love to see something like this for every state. If nothing else, as a
list of alternatives to moving to the Bay Area.

------
ctingom
Thanks James. I knew there was one or two missing. I am going to make a list
of social networks running out of AZ next.

